# Looking for man hours per sq. ft. to remove Gypcrete



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

experience I've had in MF units is the stuff is brittle after being stressed by bowing the floor joists, breaks easily enough. No wood/wire in the stuff I've been around. 

might want to run a string along the joist and see how much deflection is present. Putting a hardwood floor down after removal of the gypcrete?


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

72chevy4x4 said:


> experience I've had in MF units is the stuff is brittle after being stressed by bowing the floor joists, breaks easily enough. No wood/wire in the stuff I've been around.
> 
> might want to run a string along the joist and see how much deflection is present. Putting a hardwood floor down after removal of the gypcrete?


I am adding a layer of 5/8 over the existing3/4 t and g plywood and installing 3/4 job finish oak over that. The joists are open web.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Shellbuilder said:


> I am adding a layer of 5/8 over the existing3/4 t and g plywood and installing 3/4 job finish oak over that. The joists are open web.


Are you re-creating the sound problem the gyp-crete was intended to solve? Was there a contractual agreement signed in the past that this work will violate?


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

thom said:


> Are you re-creating the sound problem the gyp-crete was intended to solve? Was there a contractual agreement signed in the past that this work will violate?





Shellbuilder said:


> This material was placed as a sound barrier between an upper and lower level condo duplex. I'm bidding on converting to single family.


He's converting it.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Never seen wire in gypcrete. And that seems like a ***** of a job. I'm on the ''use a chipp'n hammer'' team. And by the end of the demo Im sure you will find the easiest way. 

Why not go glue down(or floating) engineered wood? And skip all that BS. Was that ever an option?

Just ask'n.

Good luck and let us know how this works out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Big Shoe said:


> Never seen wire in gypcrete. And that seems like a ***** of a job. I'm on the ''use a chipp'n hammer'' team. And by the end of the demo Im sure you will find the easiest way.
> 
> Why not go glue down(or floating) engineered wood? And skip all that BS. Was that ever an option?
> 
> ...


Customer wants real wood through out. I will be removing 4000 sq ft of floating fake wood through out. They said they were tired of the bouncy and dark floors. There are many areas the gypcrete was not level and the floating floors move a lot. All of the floating flooring is immaculate and will be going in my rental houses.


----------



## Bamalamb (5 mo ago)

i'm planning a way to do this while minimising labor, mess, and wear on tools. right now my idea is to use plumber's putty to make a shallow above ground pool of sorts on top of the gypcrete in a long channel just above the seam in the planking. the water soaks into the gypcrete and disintegrates it like toilet paper as i use a cordless multitool with a cheap moon blade to cut a narrow channel. similar pools are made for a cheap carbon steel 2" hole saw blade on a cordless drill that makes 1 7/8" depth holes right over the deck screws, whose location I predict with a laser level and measuring tape according the screw schedule code. now i just back out the screws and lift out the decking panel. replace with fresh panel or take outside to make gypcrete free with a pressure washer or something.

so far i've tested the hole drill in the mini pool idea and it works pretty easy with no dust.

anyone got any ideas for improvements to this strategy?


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Who specified the removal please? Why make a floor less stiff?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Bamalamb said:


> anyone got any ideas for improvements to this strategy?


I'll let you know in 10 years.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Go to your insurance agent and triple the coverage


----------

